# looking for vet Singapore? (ear abscess)



## Joo (Mar 29, 2015)

HELP. I had these pair of star tort for almost 15 yrs. The male had a swollen left ear for almost a week. He looks in pain and can hardly bite. Any Vet to recommend. I need one urgently. Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 29, 2015)

Your tortoise has a tympanic abscess. It's really not hard to lance it, but it should be done by a vet. Really, any vet can do it. The swelling makes it hard for the tortoise to swallow. You have to wait until the abscess is ripe and if it's only been a week, its probably not ready to lance yet.

In the meantime, you can offer warm, daily soaks to help sooth the tortoise.

Here's a link to some pictures showing the lancing of an ear abscess:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/ear-abcess.7443/


----------



## Joo (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## jason00 (Mar 30, 2015)

I got this info from a fellow member, _Starch3wy. hope it helps
_
*The Animal Clinic Katong Branch (East) (address below).

You need to call n check that Dr Hsu is around before going down.*

55 Lorong L Telok Kurau, #01-63, Bright Centre, Singapore 425500

Tel: 64404767 / 64402336

_Opening Hours_: _Monday to Friday (9:30am to 12:00pm, 2:00pm to 5:00pm, 6:00pm to 8:30pm), Saturday (9:00am to 1:00pm, 2:00pm to 5:00pm), *Sunday (Closed)*_

** *Please note that last registration is 30 minutes before the end of each session.


----------



## Joo (Mar 30, 2015)

jason00 said:


> I got this info from a fellow member, _Starch3wy. hope it helps
> _
> *The Animal Clinic Katong Branch (East) (address below).
> 
> ...


THANKS.


----------



## Joo (Apr 6, 2015)

Sent him to Dr Hsu this morning. He look fine now.


----------



## yeehan (Apr 6, 2015)

How did you get a star tortoise


----------



## Joo (Apr 6, 2015)

A friend bought it for me 13 yrs ago.


----------



## jason00 (Apr 6, 2015)

good to hear that. hope he get better soon


----------



## Joo (Apr 6, 2015)

Tks


----------



## leno (Sep 15, 2015)

Joo said:


> View attachment 124898
> 
> 
> Sent him to Dr Hsu this morning. He look fine now.


Hi Joo,

How much is Dr Hsu's Consultation & Lancing?


----------



## Joo (Sep 16, 2015)

leno said:


> Hi Joo,
> 
> How much is Dr Hsu's Consultation & Lancing?



Consultation+lance+Medical Cream cost a little over SGD50.


----------



## leno (Sep 16, 2015)

did u make an appointment w dr hsu? btw how do u register for the tort? which is abit difficult for us to register especially in SG


----------



## Joo (Sep 16, 2015)

leno said:


> did u make an appointment w dr hsu? btw how do u register for the tort? which is abit difficult for us to register especially in SG




It's best to call for an appointment. Dr Hsu does take walk-ins, but he is only at the clinics on Monday & Friday(Telok Kurau Branch), Tuesday(Sunset Way). 

BTW, Dr Hsu is as Advisor With AVA, he understands us. 

However, the other vets in the clinic do handle reptiles.


----------



## leno (Sep 16, 2015)

oh....haha okok...mine kinda have soft shell issue and maybe ear abscess, do u mind helping me take a look, I'll pm u my no. send u via whatapps?


----------



## Joo (Sep 16, 2015)

leno said:


> oh....haha okok...mine kinda have soft shell issue and maybe ear abscess, do u mind helping me take a look, I'll pm u my no. send u via whatapps?



yes, whatsapps is good.


----------



## bennyap (Sep 5, 2022)

I'd recommend Advanced VetCare Centre if you're looking for a vet in Singapore.


----------

